# The whole family drew tags!!!



## jjett84724 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow. Thats what I can think of to say. I put my two kids (their first year of hunting) in on cow elk hunts. Put my wife and I in as well and we all drew. :rockn: :rockn: I am so stoked. My son is sharpening his knife already. He also drew antelope and one of us drew a doe tag. Looks like I need another freezer.    BBQ at my place. Woo Hoo.


----------



## KMB (Jul 11, 2008)

jjett84724 said:


> Wow. Thats what I can think of to say. I put my two kids (their first year of hunting) in on cow elk hunts. Put my wife and I in as well and we all drew. :rockn: :rockn: I am so stoked. My son is sharpening his knife already. He also drew antelope and one of us drew a doe tag. Looks like I need another freezer.    BBQ at my place. Woo Hoo.



Congrats! Always nice to get a drawn.

Kevin


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 12, 2008)

You all drew? Wonnerful. Now you won't have to buy any slow elk. 
Kidding aside, Living back eat now, elk is hard to get, its one of the things I enjoy when I go out west.
What does everyone shoot? I got a 375 on a trade, waiting for elk..........
Rob


----------



## cjk (Jul 12, 2008)

SAWEEEET

I also drew an archery elk tag this year for Colorado. My first time going with some experienced friends. I cant wait. Started hiking and biking to get in shape. 

Good luck to ya. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## jjett84724 (Jul 13, 2008)

I shoot a .308, my wife and daughter shoot 6 mm, and my son shoots a .270. I also bought an over the counter tag for spike and cows archery. Season in Utah runs August 16 - Sept. 9. I have the whole hunt off of work. Now to work on my sneaky skills....


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Aug 5, 2008)

are you guys going on a guided trip or what? I have been wanting to get out that way if i can draw for next fall. It's just hard to pay $5000 for a guided hunt. thanks logan


----------



## sdaly (Aug 11, 2008)

Woohoo! Congrats!  

Just returned from our cow elk hunt in Oregon. Four tags, four down. All taken the same day. I was shooting a Rem700 in 270 Win 150gr Remington Core-Lokt (no hand loads this time) and it did the job quite nicely. My buddy was shooting a 338 WinMag, don't recall the weight, but man that thing busted right through the elk's shoulder, tore right through the chest cavity, then tore through the other shoulder.

Have fun filling the freezer!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 11, 2008)

sdaly said:


> Woohoo! Congrats!
> 
> Just returned from our cow elk hunt in Oregon. Four tags, four down. All taken the same day. I was shooting a Rem700 in 270 Win 150gr Remington Core-Lokt (no hand loads this time) and it did the job quite nicely. My buddy was shooting a 338 WinMag, don't recall the weight, but man that thing busted right through the elk's shoulder, tore right through the chest cavity, then tore through the other shoulder.
> 
> Have fun filling the freezer!


Problems with handloads? Or just no time.
Rob


----------



## sdaly (Aug 12, 2008)

Stihl 041S said:


> Problems with handloads? Or just no time.
> Rob



Just no time. All my hand loads in this cartridge have been for 130gr and didn't have time to work up 150gr loads before the hunt. Core-Lokt's worked remarkably well for factory loads though.


----------



## jjett84724 (Aug 12, 2008)

Last time we got cow tags, we filled two freezers. That was only two cows. Now we have a total of five tags. I might have to buy another freezer. 

I don't have the money to go on a guided hunt. We camp and drop into the deep bottoms and dark pines and get sneaky. 

You are welcome to come out and join us at camp, if you like. We ususally see a lot of elk. I had nine :censored: shots last year (passed a lot of cows trying to kill a 3x1). We won't even go there (dang overestimating distance). I shot over all but one. So, I went and bought a rangefinder. Anyway, we usually have a great time. One more person to pack out meat is always welcome in camp. We will return the favor when you get one. We all hunt archery. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## sdaly (Aug 12, 2008)

jjett84724 said:


> I might have to buy another freezer.



Definitely buy another freezer if you have to. The meat is worth having.



jjett84724 said:


> You are welcome to come out and join us at camp, if you like.



I would jump at the opportunity to join you, just to be along for the experience, and I'd gladly help with the gutting, skinning, quartering, packing out, etc. But I don't think my job, my wife, or my pocket book would allow for it right now. 

Have LOTS of fun and we want to see pics when you get back!


----------



## jjett84724 (Aug 12, 2008)

There is always next year.


----------

